# Where Do You Get The 2mm od Round Pouch Attachment Tubing ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't seem to find it, anyone have a clue ?

wll


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

GZK has it listed... Link


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

That is great, just what I was looking for:- )

Thank you very much,

wll


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Also www.sniper sling.com











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Also www.sniper sling.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ordered 5ea 5mtrs worth, thank you.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been using some old 2mm that I had left over from the past and man alive it makes for a very, very neat flat/tube to fork tie on an F-16 ! This 2mm tube is VERY, VERY Fast becoming my tie method for the f-16 .... I may do away with the gypsy loop method I have used for years !!

It is easy to tie in the field, it is only about 3/8" long on the fork shaft and about 1/8" from the front of the fork, leaving about an extra 1/2" of draw length as the fork length is about 1" -- a very good thing !

I posted this same pic on another thread, but thought it serves a good purpose here also !










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I now have all kinds of 2mm coming in, I wish it was here now. My use of this thin tube has really changed the way I attach elastic to forks both tubes and flats to my F-16's. The tie is very easy, very, very secure and looks very, very clean. (It looks professionally done).

Got to tell ya, I love it :- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Found some more 2mm tie tubing in my slingshot frig and cut 6ea 5.125" pieces for my carry pouch. I have extra flats and 3 sets of these ties, enough for a few days shooting for sure !! The pouch carries 2 ea medicine bottles of 150ea 5/16" steel and one bottle of about 65ea 3/8" steel balls ----------- I usually load up with an extra 75ea 5/16" and 3/8" also with this set up !

wll


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

GZK also mention that you can shoot with it... Does someone have experience with that?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Slshooter said:


> GZK also mention that you can shoot with it... Does someone have experience with that?


I think @KawKan has used it for either bb”s or 1/4” (.25mm) steel. Maybe he’ll be able to chime in.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

@wll - @Alfred E.M. turned me onto the 2mil solid tubing a while back. I didn’t have a lot of luck with it for standard frames myself (not that it’s not good for that) but I can see how it would be great for the f16 for attaching flats! I’ll have to give it a go. A little seems to go a long way.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Slshooter said:


> GZK also mention that you can shoot with it... Does someone have experience with that?


The 2mm solids are my favorites for shooting BBs (.177) both frameless and butterfly with a frame.


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

What kind of FPS can those solid "tubes" give you? I mean for example 6mm steel OR 1/4 inch. So far im using 1 mm natural latex flats 0.8 cm to 1.6cm. Stretched to 92% percent of its max (estimate) which is 14.5 cm active for me, will give me 300 fps + with 6 mm up to 7mm. Just to the jaw bone. Also 8 mm steel will give you 275 plus so its quite versatile.


----------

